# Сайт > Главный раздел > Замечания, пожелания и предложения >  каким вы видите наш форум?

## Sanych

*сюда пишем пожелания по улучшению форума. каким бы хотели его видеть? чего не хватает форуму?*

----------


## Пацаваца

Не хватает оценок сообщений,думаю было бы поинтерестнее,если можно было ставить за сообщения оценки "согласен","не согласен","улыбнуло","оффтоп  ик","купи словарь".В разделе "Музыка" лучше сделать подразделы стилей:"Рок","Електро","Реп" и "Другие стили".Думаю ещё,что стоило бы добавить подфорум"Социальные вопросы"

----------


## Vanya

как кому а мне лично смайлов "нормальных" не хватает)) ну т.е. таких как на байнетсе) знаю, мелочь, но сё тки...

----------


## Serj_2k

> *сюда пишем пожелания по улучшению форума. каким бы хотели его видеть? чего не хватает форуму?*


чат есть, остальное второстепенно ...

а вот кнопку типа "спасибо", как на "том" форуме, было бы зачётна иметь
ну, смайлы, разумеецца, нужны. иногда чувства сложно выразить словами ... и тут они .... )))

----------


## Пацаваца

> а вот кнопку типа "спасибо", как на "том" форуме, было бы зачётна иметь


А зачем иметь такое же,как на "том" форуме?Нужно сделать свой стиль,выделится среди остальных)

----------


## Serj_2k

выделицца можно и другим ... а раз есть "путь к лучшему", его надо б и подбадривать

зы. на убогом форуме av.by есть медали, за различные дела. ветеран форума, харошы чалавек и т.д. ...

----------


## Serj_2k

вот, я примерно об этом [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Значит так. Смайлы будут, надо подправить кое-чего. Репутацией пока пользуемся стандартным методом, т.е. весы под аватаром пользователя. Насчёт обвесов всяких, они будут со временем. Надо найти, обкатать в работе. Кнопки, Пацаваца, тика как на Брестском - купи словать и т.п. тоже поищем. Но там другой движок форума. 
На счёт "Музыка" Есть раздел, есть подразделы. "Музыка" и есть подраздел. В нём можно делать только темы. Не вижу проблемы создать отдельные темы наподобие уже имеющийся "Альтерантива"

----------


## Пацаваца

> На счёт "Музыка" Есть раздел, есть подразделы. "Музыка" и есть подраздел. В нём можно делать только темы. Не вижу проблемы создать отдельные темы наподобие уже имеющийся "Альтерантива"


Но ведь получется как бы обобщённые темы,не получится создать отдельные для каждого исполнителя и группы.

----------


## Sanych

Как не получается? Создаёш тему - ДДТ вот тебе отдельно про ДДТ. Хочеш, создай тему - Русский Рок, будет всего побольше. Всё прекрасно создаётся

----------


## Пацаваца

Не,ты неправильно меня понял)надо делать подразделы стилей.Вот,например,заходи  ь в подраздел "Рок" и там смотришь,создаёшь темы,заходишь в "Электро"-аналогично.Ну в принципе это не так уж и важно)

----------


## Sanych

ты просиш сделать целый раздел отдельно, типа как Игры. Я тебя понимаю, но говорю что не настолько музыкальны, что бы так подробнейше обсуждать музыку. Делай как говорю короче

----------


## Пацаваца

А насчёт игр...а почему нет раздела "спортивные" ?)

----------


## Sanych

Подразумевалось - Симуляторы. Хоккея, футбола, и т.п

----------


## Serj_2k

Пацаваца, в разделе игр сбольшего всё норм и что-то "спортивные" там не нужно. это ж мабуть симуляторы/аркады

----------


## Пацаваца

Ааа..ясно)Значит там и создам темы)

----------


## Sanych

Поступило предложение от пользователя CrowScout следующего содержания:

"Предлагаю всем использовать для закачки файлов портал [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] .доступен по гостю, скорость скачивания - 100 килобайт в один поток у меня лично, в любое время суток. Размер файлов - 2оо Мбайт или неограничен - по ФТП."

----------


## vova230

> Поступило предложение от пользователя CrowScout следующего содержания:
> 
> "Предлагаю всем использовать для закачки файлов портал [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] .доступен по гостю, скорость скачивания - 100 килобайт в один поток у меня лично, в любое время суток. Размер файлов - 2оо Мбайт или неограничен - по ФТП."


Ссылка не фурычит.

----------


## Alex

> Ссылка не фурычит.


Не знаю, но у меня работает. Сейчас журнал скачиваю.
Но скорость скачки чудовишная - 2,5 - 3,5 КВ/s. За ночь Домашний ПК №01 2010 весом 81 метр скачало на 80%.
Понял их - хош качать быстрей, плати. 
Но качать 81 метр более 9 часов - это точно не для меня

----------


## fIzdrin

> Не знаю, но у меня работает. Сейчас журнал скачиваю.
> Но скорость скачки чудовишная - 2,5 - 3,5 КВ/s. За ночь Домашний ПК №01 2010 весом 81 метр скачало на 80%.
> Понял их - хош качать быстрей, плати. 
> Но качать 81 метр более 9 часов - это точно не для меня


сейчас качаю ролик скорость 140-180кв/c

----------


## Alex

> сейчас качаю ролик скорость 140-180кв/c


Видно счастье мое такое - удачи!

----------


## fIzdrin

а за,что прощать?я лично не в курсе,что вообще произошло.

----------


## Sanych

> Человеку должно быть свойственно благородство и самопожертвование, чтобы сделать благое дело ради другого человека. Доставалось и мне от саркастических шуток Харона, но по-другому поступить я не могу.


Та кое кому пора понять что не стоит цепляться к Супермодератору. Ну не находиш общий язык, не надо лезть вообще. А не панику разводить. Что бы не повторялось такое впредь.

----------


## BiZ111

*Всего хватает  Пожеланию лишь ещё большего количества интересных людей.*

----------


## BiZ111

*Предлагаю:*

В разделе [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] создать *два подраздела* СОФТ и ЖЕЛЕЗО, а также ПОМОЩЬ и Я ИЩУ

В разделе [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] создать подразделы по ЖАНРАМ, Я ИЩУ

В разделе [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] создать подразделы по ЖАНРАМ, и подраздел Я ИЩУ, ПОМОЩЬ и  пригласить соответствующего человека для наполнения раздела

В разделе [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] создать подразделы по ЖАНРАМ и раздел ОБСУЖДЕНИЕ, Я ИЩУ

В раздел [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] пригласить соответствующего человека. 
Создать подраздел ПОМОЩЬ и прочие.

В разделе [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] создать подразделы по топовым фирмам (Motorolla, Nokia, ПОМОЩЬ и т.д.)

В разделе [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] создать подразделы типа КНИГИ, СОФТ, C++, Delphi, ПОМОЩЬ и т.д.

В разделе [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] создать подразделы КИСТИ-ШАБЛОНЫ-ГРАДИЕНТЫ-НАШЕ ТВОРЧЕСТВО-ПОМОЩЬ и т.д.

В разделе [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] добавить подраздел СОФТ-ПОМОЩЬ

*В общем идею вы поняли. Снабдить каждый раздел соотв. подразделами.
Кулинарию по блюдами и так дальше.*

*Дабы не перелапачивать все темы, в поисках  Потому что сплошная каша*
Давно надо было, ленимся

----------


## AKON

я не довысказался! 
сядьте сделаите ограниченую регистрацию по инваитам и сидите пишитесь между собой, раз вы такие закрытые, взрослые и правильные ! епт флаг в руки

----------


## Sanych

Сколько вам раз говорить - Не нравиться, не ходи сюда. Иди туда где такие как ты и общайся с ними. Чё вы прётесь сюда и плачете к тому же, что замечания делают??!!! Я говорю что ты не прав в этом вопросе!!! А будешь спорить, будешь в бане.

----------


## tih_on

Чего? Классный форум забабахали!

----------


## Malaya

я думаю,что нужно поменять стиль форума..
что-нибудь повеселее)
поярче цвета какие-нибудь)

----------


## .29

> я думаю,что нужно поменять стиль форума..
> что-нибудь повеселее)
> поярче цвета какие-нибудь)


Снизу пробовала переключать на cars? Он чуть поярче, хоть и не без глюков, как говорят.

----------


## Malaya

> Снизу пробовала переключать на cars? Он чуть поярче, хоть и не без глюков, как говорят.


я знаю этот стиль...сё равно не оч..
моё преложение ещё стилей добавить)
администрация,пожалуйста,р  ассмотрите его)

----------


## Malaya

а вообще мне нравится в форуме этом администрация

----------


## Irina

Есть предложение по поводу поздравлений. Думаю нужно создать раздел архив поздравлений и все темы поздравительные, которым больше 3-х месяцев переместить туда.  Ведь в следующем году будут такие же праздники, и пожелания поменяются.

----------


## Akasey

в следующем году напишем новые поздравления соответствующие тому моменту ИМХО

----------


## Irina

Удалять эти темы лично мне совсем не хочется. Всё-таки история и приятная во всех отношениях

----------


## Sanych

В том-то и беда что темы будут только разрастаться. может лучше сделать одну конкретную тему - Поздравления. И всё писать только там. И даже если у кого день рождения или конкретный праздник, всё равно за день два все отпишутся и дальше поехали.

----------


## Irina

Так что будем делать?

----------


## Sanych

Так вот я и спрашиваю, что делать, товарищи Герцены

----------


## Irina

Давай может демократию разведем и поставим вопрос на голосование: Кто за архив, кто за объединение всех тем в одну.

----------


## Sanych

А наверное я во флудилке просто добавлю подраздел - Архив. И туда будем отправлять по мере надобности. Может и не только поздравления.

----------


## Irina

Поддерживаю

----------


## BiZ111

Форум для троих  Ну удачи вам

----------


## Irina

> Форум для троих


Ну почему же? Не молчите просто, а то как мыши под веником сидите))

----------


## Sanych

В чате потрындеть желающих почем-то всегда больше. Да и не надо гнать, надо делать.

----------


## vova230

> В том-то и беда что темы будут только разрастаться. может лучше сделать одну конкретную тему - Поздравления. И всё писать только там. И даже если у кого день рождения или конкретный праздник, всё равно за день два все отпишутся и дальше поехали.


Я за удаление тем после события. Например через месяц, но не объединять все в одну. А то будет неразбериха.

----------


## Irina

Создан раздел Архив в Форуме свободного общения. Все прошлые темы с поздравлениями перемещаются туда.

----------


## BiZ111

Я за архив

----------


## PatR!oT

подтему новости повесить на главной странице  т.к  мне к примеру гугл нужен что бы ее найти ))))) )

----------


## Irina

Поддерживаю. Сделать новости как подраздел отдельный в образовании и развитии.

----------


## Sanych

Сделаем. В образовании и развитии подраздел - Новости.

----------


## vova230

Давно заметил одну неприятную особенность. Некоторые пользователи создают тему не заботясь о том, что это разовый пост и его можно с легкостью вставить в существующую тему. А так разделы разрастаются, а в некоторых темах ответов - 0, и даже сам автор свою тему не контролирует. Думаю надо как-то с большей ответственностью относиться к созданию новых тем.

Да и в самих темах некоторые последовательные посты столь короткие, что запросто могут быть объединены в один. Думаю с этим тоже что-то надо делать.

----------


## Sanych

Попросим пользователей более серьёзно относится к этому делу.

----------


## JAHolper

*За последние сутки форум претерпел некоторые изменения.
Пишите что не понравилось и что ещё стоит подправить.*

----------


## АВИАТОР

Какой-то админ у нас появился,которого никто не знает. Чудеса 
Время на форуме поправьте, отстаёт на полчаса,когда в чате,неудобно ориентироваться.
И желательно почистить форум,все старые темы в АРХИВ пока покидать,потом потихоньку разобрать:что оставить,что выкинуть совсем.

----------


## vova230

Прекратите сортировать разделы, а то приходиш на форум и начинаешь поиск нужного раздела вместо того чтобы найти его в привычном месте.

----------


## Mouse

Не знаю, на сколько это осуществимо, но если улучшить чат - возможность создавать комнаты по интересам.

----------


## JAHolper

Это уже только если ставить отдельный двиг чата.

----------


## Akasey

а когда официальное представление нового админа? с фуршетом...

----------


## SDS

*Akasey*, 
а может он не резидент и прописан на Шпицбергене?

----------


## JAHolper

Некоторые меня уже знают. Пусть это будет мааленькой тайной. Загадкой форума Жодино. =)

----------


## SDS

как пел один из любимых исполнителей моей молодости Юрий Антонов:
- пройдусь по Абрикосовой, сверну на Виноградную и на Советской улице я посижу в тени...

----------


## АВИАТОР

Зря с главной страницы аватары убрали,было красочно.Сейчас так простенько и скучно,я если бы первый раз попал--сразу бы и вышел.

----------


## Mouse

Я бы на главной странице, где-нибудь написал слова приветствия! И себе приятно, и по итекету. Мы же кулюторные. Добрые слова ничего не стоят, но дорого ценятся.
PS то, что написано при авторизации: Добро пожаловать, Mouse. - это есть.   Я имею ввиду, это может быть похоже как на вывеску,например: Здравствуй школа, Добро пожаловать, Заходи не бойся....))

----------


## JAHolper

Не понял. Объясни.) Куда? В каком виде?

----------


## Mouse

Я говорю только про главную станицу. Например надпись: Приветствуем Вас на нашем форуме! 
(можно конкурс провести на более интересный слоган)

И чтоб она не в уголочке пылилась, а была на видимом месте. Это своего рода первое слово форума по поводу приглашения тут остаться. (как гостеприимный хозяин)

А разместить можно или под верхним меню, там где написано "Форум Беларуси", или, например, "Чат	 	Активные пользователи:" - в этой строке.

Как говориться, нам всё равно, а людям приятно!))

----------


## гость

каким вы видите наш форум? -- теперь уже никаким ....  ***

----------


## Mouse

Мне кажется, одной из причин затухания активности - частые перемены/переезды. Как говорится в одном китайском проклятии - Чтоб жить тебе во времена перемен! Изменения всегда происходят, они нужны, но часто нам не нравятся. Новое - хорошо забытое старое. Возможно получится оживить его, вернув какие-нибудь старые "фишки", которые были "изюминкой" форума, или отличали его от остальных. (и не спрашивайте меня - какие именно))). Это только мысли в слух. А главное что притягивало людей - это знакомый круг форумчан. Много форумов в мире, но нам не особо хочется общаться с незнакомыми. Хорошо бы сделать акцию - Вечер встречи старых друзей. Много изменилось за это время, много можно рассказать "старым" лицам...

PS - Как насчет идеи разослать на Емейл приглашения с назначенным временем встречи. Это будет личным и приятным. Не всем написать, а наиболее активным. Только придумать формат встречи и тематику.

----------


## JAHolper

Блин, я прям в замешательстве. Вроде что-то надо сделать в плане такого предложения, но что именно не ясно.  *Mouse*, умеешь задачки ставить.

----------


## Mouse

)) Вот в школе есть традиция - вечер встречи выпускников. Суть - встретится с тем,  с кем раньше общались. Сделать похожее на форуме. Просто попросить всех собраться в одно время (или небольшой промежуток времени). Повода пока не придумал - ну или можем начать традицию. Подогнать под историческую дату или вымышленное событие, связанное с форумом.

----------


## JAHolper

22-го мая день рождения форума. 
Но как собрать старичков, наверное, знают только старички...

----------


## Mouse

ДР, как повод, хорошая идея. Можно назначить акцию на самый интересный подарок, не ограничивая в вариантах, а для самых ленивых - интерактив в виде голосования, а так же присвоение победителям уникального звания (например) на месяц.
При регистрации, вроде де бы, нужно было "мыло" указывать, - его можно использовать для оповещения?

ПС - Акция "Эх, тряхнем стариной" или "Потрясем стариной"))) ну или "Отхепибёздим старину!"

----------

